# N.C. dam trip again early Monday...



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone catching any? I imagine the flow is up. Is it worth going?


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

River is blasting. Debris floating around. Level was at the bottom of 3rd tie off from top. Buddy snagged a channel cat fish. There was a little surface activity but none caught.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Any thoughts on fishing tomorrow


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

25asnyder said:


> Any thoughts on fishing tomorrow


I'm going out,,,,, down there somewhere!? 
I'd REALLY like to take the boat down,,,,, do the Beavers, but the rain isn't far away, & the wind is picking up,,,,,,,,, most likely, I'll get some bait from Reds & check out some shore lines.
Play it safe.
Report back later


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Doboy said:


> I'm going out,,,,, down there somewhere!?
> I'd REALLY like to take the boat down,,,,, do the Beavers, but the rain isn't far away, & the wind is picking up,,,,,,,,, most likely, I'll get some bait from Reds & check out some shore lines.
> Play it safe.
> Report back later


Any luck brother


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

25asnyder said:


> Any luck brother



NOPE!
5 calls & Nobody wanted to go,,,,, so I Didn't have the boat,,,,, & Those beautiful fatheads that Reds HAD,,,, They froze!
SO,,,,, Roadtrip to Beaver River, Pa. 3 bait shops over there Ended up at Reddi Bait in Beaver.
The Beaver River was full of leaves & mud, even though the flow was just about right,,,,, a tad high.
On the trip back towards home, I hit 3 very small feeders that were flowing just right,,,, color was perfect, just no fish! Ended up on the Ohio Little Beaver. I hit the mouth above the mud line, & 4 holes way up. NOTHING.
I fished 5 different feeders and never even seen a fish!
58*,,, the wind & rain was gone,,,, feeders were flowing right & clear & I couldn't find a fish!
*
Anyhow,,,, for you River catfish guys,,,, That Reddi bait & tackle shop in beaver has TONS of live bait & a freezer full of vacuum-packed gills, shad, shinners & SKIPJACKS! Like 10"-12" long! 
You should see the catfish pics on the wall!!

LOL,,,, I was there for like 20 min, shoot'n a bunch of bull,,,,,, *


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)




----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

View attachment 227539
View attachment 227540
View attachment 227541
View attachment 227542


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

ironhead550 said:


> View attachment 227539
> View attachment 227540
> View attachment 227541
> View attachment 227542


Were you on the river this week? What pool?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow!!! 
Ya Pete,,,,, just what I was thinking.
Wed-Thursday? Had to be ton of junk flowing? I also wonder how close to the dam they got?


Hey IRONHEAD,, You got that paddlefish in Pike pool????? 
If so, CONGRATS!
I never seen one that big around here!

Like too much water, till maybe Mon, Tuesday? What do you think guys?
I'd sure love to be down there when the water hits that 3rd tie-off.
Been sick for a week, oil furnace is broke down, pert-near out of fire wood,,,, but if that River gets right, I'm going fish'n!
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

We got that paddle fish in n.c. pool. My partner had one to the boat twice that size. Wish we coulda got a pick. Lost a real nice walleye that morning too... ripping vibes and spoons. Walleye were coming out of 12- 16 fow.


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> Were you on the river this week? What pool?


That was last week. Before the freeze up. Water was at 14.8 and rising. Had a pretty good flow. Fished the brickyard at n.c.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

ironhead550 said:


> That was last week. Before the freeze up. Water was at 14.8 and rising. Had a pretty good flow. Fished the brickyard at n.c.


.


Ok, you were in the Pike Island Pool. It would have been almost impossible to fish last week from a boat or the W, Va. side. All gates running nearly full blast. Was on the W, Va. side 3 times in the last week just observing. Didn't see anyone on the Ohio side off the bank either DoBoy. Was down there one morning and two afternoon's. Pike Is. was running straight through yesterday. River dropped about 1 ft. from 7:25A to 1330P


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> .
> 
> 
> Ok, you were in the Pike Island Pool. It would have been almost impossible to fish last week from a boat or the W, Va. side. All gates running nearly full blast. Was on the W, Va. side 3 times in the last week just observing. Didn't see anyone on the Ohio side off the bank either DoBoy. Was down there one morning and two afternoon's. Pike Is. was running straight through yesterday. River dropped about 1 ft. from 7:25A to 1330P



Thanks Pete!
Ya Ironhead,,,,, what Pete said,, If you were in a boat & fishing near the 'brickyard', you were below the NC dam, & in the waters/ pool MADE BY PIKE! aka Pike pool!
Thanks guys,,, for all of the info. Sometime this week it will be right fora good try. Let's hope ;>)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ironhead550 said:


> We got that paddle fish in n.c. pool. My partner had one to the boat twice that size. Wish we coulda got a pick. Lost a real nice walleye that morning too... ripping vibes and spoons. Walleye were coming out of 12- 16 fow.


There's a beautiful hole, about 150yds North of the Brickworks gait creek,,,, N of that creek's sand bar point.
We always mark tons of biggies in there, but only come up with DRUM & dink sauger! I can just FEEL the huge eyes hanging out, down in the bottom of that hole! We were using 3/4oz hair jigs tipped,,, vibes, sonars, spoons,,,,, we just can't get a keeper to hit.
Like I said,,, I KNOW they're hiding down in there,,,, laughing at me!!!!!


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

Ok sorry guys.... the pool below nc.... I had it backwards. And it was on the 2nd of Feb. Rainy day. Like 45deg.


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

There were a couple of guys on the wv side walked up past brickyard.


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

Doboy said:


> There's a beautiful hole, about 150yds North of the Brickworks gait creek,,,, N of that creek's sand bar point.
> We always mark tons of biggies in there, but only come up with DRUM & dink sauger! I can just FEEL the huge eyes hanging out, down in the bottom of that hole! We were using 3/4oz hair jigs tipped,,, vibes, sonars, spoons,,,,, we just can't get a keeper to hit.
> Like I said,,, I KNOW they're hiding down in there,,,, laughing at me!!!!!


Never got that till now. Lol. I just figured water coming out of the dam made the pool... not being held back by it. Makes sense...


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Foe reason. I cant get quote repostd to appear for my replies ;9 Tappear,,,,,, but Iron, 14 ft down here transleas to about 18' ft here. We need to wait until it's about 18 here here. Swimbaits ie, Storm Shads, Bright blue colors ,and anything that looks like a male fish looking to reproduce. Ask Lew,,,,,,


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

Sorry I've been off line fellas... ive been poking around saltfork... rivers been a mess. Might go down this weekend though...?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL,,,, I'd stay where you are!
Nice
All on jigs?


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

Doboy said:


> LOL,,,, I'd stay where you are!
> Nice
> All on jigs?


Jerk baits. At night. On banks. Can't get bit. After sun up.


----------

